
David Shor’s Unified Theory of American Politics - _ttg
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/07/david-shor-cancel-culture-2020-election-theory-polls.html
======
haecceity
Unified theory sounds a little ambitious. I wish he would explain what
economic populism is. Does he mean Democrats failed to be popular? Well gee.
Sucks.

